# Atypical Anti Psychotics



## James_80 (Feb 27, 2016)

I have heard many times that a low dose of atypical anti psychotics have really helped take anxiety down to a level where DP disappears. Can anyone suggest a good one? I've tried quetiapine but it knocks me out too much, even at a small dose. I've seen supiride mentioned but I don't think that is available on prescription in UK anymore. Also have seen Perphenazine mentioned. 
Again, I'm talking a low dose here. SSRIs aren't that great for extreme anxiety and benzos obviously are not a good long term solution.


----------



## eddy1886 (Oct 11, 2012)

Dolmatil is the UK and Ireland brandname for Sulpiride and should be available in the UK....It is here in Ireland...

Try 200mg once a day in the morning even if its suggested to take it at night...I know from personal experience i get better benefits from taking it early in the day...You should see an improvement within a few weeks....It had me back on my feet within the first week of taking it....

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sulpiride

Dont mix it up with Amisulpiride - Different drug.......

I would actually like some updates on this if you decide to go this route...

Keep us posted...


----------



## forestx5 (Aug 29, 2008)

Quietapine does knock you out at low doses. The sedative effect does not increase with the dose, and one can adjust to it quickly as I did on the few periods that I took it. . I used it for insomnia and it was a life saver. I think I took only 50-75mg for the insomnia.

For the anxiety and other issues I faced during episodes of major depression, I think I took 250 or 300mg. Schizophrenics are often dosed at 400 mg and higher. One does what is necessary.


----------



## Broken (Jan 1, 2017)

I bang on about it a lot here, but CBD is relaxing and is thought to have some antipsychotic effects. As THC is believed to increase the chances of psychosis in some studies, CBD actually acts in the opposite way. It helps me sleep as well and dream, so if that is an issue as well I recommend it.

Seems there are some that struggle with sleep here so I think it could be effective for those individuals


----------



## James_80 (Feb 27, 2016)

I haven't tried CBD. It's something I probably should have tried before going back on antidepressants. I don't think the two can be combined.

I'll report back here if I am prescribed an antipsychotic. I think I will definitely try one out at a low dose for a few weeks and see how it affects me. If i see any useful atypical antipsychotic success stories from other people, I will post them here.


----------



## forestx5 (Aug 29, 2008)

I don't think it wise for people who are allergic to peanuts, to try peanut butter. That's why I won't be experimenting with CBD oil. Good luck to all those who will.


----------



## eddy1886 (Oct 11, 2012)

forestx5 said:


> I don't think it wise for people who are allergic to peanuts, to try peanut butter. That's why I won't be experimenting with CBD oil. Good luck to all those who will.


I tend to agree.......

Its not very well regulated and god only knows what your putting into yourself....

Doctors refuse to prescribe it here so ya have to buy it online or from a sketchy store...I will pass on that I think...


----------



## Broken (Jan 1, 2017)

They are starting to prescribe it in the NHS and have already technically made it legal for special cases such as untreatable epilepsy. The THC in these CBD oils is negligible and you can even get ones that have just CBD in them and no other cannabinoids.

There are multiple studies of brain scans and theories of how it functions at receptors. It really does seem to act the opposite of THC. I have been high on skunk THC many times and CBD has never brought about those negative psychoactive affects. I have said before that 'being high' to me was derealization which I now know is not a normal high for normal people.

I respect your decision to avoid it, but it wouldn't hurt to also look into the scientific studies on it. CBD will be cheaper and easier to get soon, so I will be upping the dose when I can. I had the same assumptions when I first heard about it, it was only after seeing how it helped so many peoples anxiety/insomnia/ptsd etc that I started to become intrigued. I have obviously read nightmare stories about skunk/high THC affecting people, I can genuinely say I have only read positive reviews on CBD. Some people feel no effect

https://www.theguardian.com/science/2018/aug/29/brain-scans-show-how-cannabis-extract-may-help-people-with-psychosis

https://jamanetwork.com/journals/jamapsychiatry/article-abstract/2697762

They gave 600mg (a big dose) to people at high risk of psychosis and found positive effects. I completely agree that THC and skunk are very harmful. But even when I had hash I was 'ok' on that drug ie didn't get derealization as the CBD/THC ratio is more balanced (not a recommendation). The difference between hash and skunk was literally like two different drugs or comparing coffee to cocaine. Read into it a little, you might be surprised

To give some perspective of that 600mg dose in a day, I probably take around 500mg a month


----------



## Psyborg (Dec 23, 2018)

I am taking sulpiride at a very low dose (50mg) sometimes (I dont take it everyday) . first I thought it is helping me but I am not so sure anymore tbh. I feel like shit since 2 days


----------



## James_80 (Feb 27, 2016)

Psyborg said:


> I am taking sulpiride at a very low dose (50mg) sometimes (I dont take it everyday) . first I thought it is helping me but I am not so sure anymore tbh. I feel like shit since 2 days


I think to get the best effect, you would need to take it every day so that your body gets used to it. Then after a few days, when the worst side effects start to wear off, you might start to feel a benefit from the medication. Just a suggestion. Might be worth trying out.


----------



## Psyborg (Dec 23, 2018)

James_80 said:


> I think to get the best effect, you would need to take it every day so that your body gets used to it. Then after a few days, when the worst side effects start to wear off, you might start to feel a benefit from the medication. Just a suggestion. Might be worth trying out.


I am only willing to take an antipsychotic sporadically when I am in big need . I will not take antipsychotics everyday . no way . I will ask my doc if I can take solian sometimes

I will even stop taking effexor everyday


----------



## James_80 (Feb 27, 2016)

Psyborg said:


> I am only willing to take an antipsychotic sporadically when I am in big need . I will not take antipsychotics everyday . no way . I will ask my doc if I can take solian sometimes
> 
> I will even stop taking effexor everyday


Haha, ok. As far as i understand it, it will just make things worse if you take antipsychotics and antidepressants sporadically. It will make your brain chemistry unstable. The brain likes consistency so it can stabilise and that is especially important if you want to recover from anxiety conditions. I would say take these sort of medications every day or not at all. Hope you can work something out with your doctor and feel better soon.


----------



## Psyborg (Dec 23, 2018)

James_80 said:


> Haha, ok. As far as i understand it, it will just make things worse if you take antipsychotics and antidepressants sporadically. It will make your brain chemistry unstable. The brain likes consistency so it can stabilise and that is especially important if you want to recover from anxiety conditions. I would say take these sort of medications every day or not at all. Hope you can work something out with your doctor and feel better soon.


oh no -.-

well my doc said I can take sulpiride sporadically . he would like me to take an antipsychotic everyday but I dont want to . I actually only need medication in special cases when my anxiety and weird thoughts are at peak . I have many "normal" days . I dont want to take something everyday

I will ask my doc if I can take CBD oil + solian sporadically


----------



## Psyborg (Dec 23, 2018)

I want to keep you guys up to date . I lately stopped taking effexor and now I am taking only sulpiride sometimes . I have the feeling that the sulpiride helps me with dp/dr a little . when I take it my mood improves a little , my obsessive thoughts improve a little too . and it also helps a little bit against the tunnel vision from dr . I take a very low dose 50mg on demand


----------



## Aridity (Jun 12, 2011)

eddy1886 said:


> Dolmatil is the UK and Ireland brandname for Sulpiride and should be available in the UK....It is here in Ireland...
> 
> Try 200mg once a day in the morning even if its suggested to take it at night...I know from personal experience i get better benefits from taking it early in the day...You should see an improvement within a few weeks....It had me back on my feet within the first week of taking it....
> 
> ...


How did affect your dp/dr then? I have extreme dissociation does it make you feel more connect and or grounded with your surroundings? I barely have any noticeable anxieyt anymore only severe dissociation. And 24/7 dp/dr and basically every symptom. Haven't used meds that much,but I am at the point I need to try something or otherwise I'll wont be able to function anymore


----------



## zouzoux (Jul 9, 2018)

Psyborg said:


> I want to keep you guys up to date . I lately stopped taking effexor and now I am taking only sulpiride sometimes . I have the feeling that the sulpiride helps me with dp/dr a little . when I take it my mood improves a little , my obsessive thoughts improve a little too . and it also helps a little bit against the tunnel vision from dr . I take a very low dose 50mg on demand


Why not take it everyday if it's helping ?

I'm really considering getting back on atypical anti psychotic since it helped with my dr. ( I stopped because I felt cured but I relapsed )


----------



## Psyborg (Dec 23, 2018)

zouzoux said:


> Why not take it everyday if it's helping ?
> 
> I'm really considering getting back on atypical anti psychotic since it helped with my dr. ( I stopped because I felt cured but I relapsed )


because it makes me fat as fuck . I will even try to take it less frequent than now and change my diet to lose the weight again

and I dont like taking something everyday because then I feel "forced" somehow


----------



## eddy1886 (Oct 11, 2012)

Aridity said:


> How did affect your dp/dr then? I have extreme dissociation does it make you feel more connect and or grounded with your surroundings? I barely have any noticeable anxieyt anymore only severe dissociation. And 24/7 dp/dr and basically every symptom. Haven't used meds that much,but I am at the point I need to try something or otherwise I'll wont be able to function anymore


Takes the overwhelming power out of my DP completely and allows me to function quite normally...

Without it im literally incapacitated with panic, fear, paranoia, existential thinking, obsession etc etc etc.....

Lifesaver drug for me.....


----------



## Psyborg (Dec 23, 2018)

Aridity said:


> How did affect your dp/dr then? I have extreme dissociation does it make you feel more connect and or grounded with your surroundings?


yes thats actually what it helps the most with . in my case at least


----------



## awilkins1956 (Oct 5, 2017)

Hi. This is Angie from Denver again. I have been researching Dolmatil and Sulpiride and evidently this isn't available in the US. I don't know why. I am trying to find out. Has anyone in the US tried this? I have a call into my doctor to see what he can find out. I have tried everything. Right now, I take 20 mg of Celexa at night to keep panic attacks at bay, but the only my depersonalization and anxiety is a small dose of Xanax, which I have taken one a day for over 30 years. I never needed to take more - unless it is a very rough day, I may take another .25 at night to sleep.

I really need to find something else to give me more relief!

Thanks!


----------



## awilkins1956 (Oct 5, 2017)

One more question for Eddy1886 - does the Dolmatil make you fat?


----------



## eddy1886 (Oct 11, 2012)

awilkins1956 said:


> One more question for Eddy1886 - does the Dolmatil make you fat?


No.....I never gained weight on it...

IMO Meds dont make people fat....The fact they tend to eat more when they feel better is what makes them fat.......

Watch what you eat........Very simple.......


----------



## eddy1886 (Oct 11, 2012)

awilkins1956 said:


> Hi. This is Angie from Denver again. I have been researching Dolmatil and Sulpiride and evidently this isn't available in the US. I don't know why. I am trying to find out. Has anyone in the US tried this? I have a call into my doctor to see what he can find out. I have tried everything. Right now, I take 20 mg of Celexa at night to keep panic attacks at bay, but the only my depersonalization and anxiety is a small dose of Xanax, which I have taken one a day for over 30 years. I never needed to take more - unless it is a very rough day, I may take another .25 at night to sleep.
> 
> I really need to find something else to give me more relief!
> 
> Thanks!


Unfortunately Sulpiride is not FDA approved...Its the main reason i was never able to move to the USA permanently when I was married...Thanks DP for ruining one of my life long dreams...

Your next bet is a low dose of Seroquel (Quetiapine) Ive seen this work for others too...But ONLY try a low dose....Higher doses of AntiPsychotics will turn an anxiety sufferer into a zombie....The higher doses are exclusively for Bi Polar and other Psychotic disorders like Schizophrenia etc...


----------



## Psyborg (Dec 23, 2018)

eddy1886 said:


> No.....I never gained weight on it...
> 
> IMO Meds dont make people fat....The fact they tend to eat more when they feel better is what makes them fat.......
> 
> Watch what you eat........Very simple.......


thats simply not true . many meds make you gain weight even when you dont eat more than usual . the thing is ...not all people will gain from a med and one med will make you fat while not make me fat but another med will make me fat but not you etc

when I took seroquel I didnt change anything in my eating habits but gained a lot of weight . and when I quit taking seroquel I lost a few kg without changing my eating habits

and even now with the 50mg sulpirid I am taking every 2-3 days or so since 2 months or so I already gained some weight without chaning anything in my eating habits .

they alter your metabolism


----------



## KimSavage (Mar 22, 2019)

I would suggest aripiprazole. I'm on it and it seems to work, but maybe that's because of lamotrigine


----------



## James_80 (Feb 27, 2016)

KimSavage said:


> I would suggest aripiprazole. I'm on it and it seems to work, but maybe that's because of lamotrigine


Are you on both apriprazole and lamotragine? That seems like a lot. I thought you would usually take just one or the other? Do you also take an antidepressant?


----------



## KimSavage (Mar 22, 2019)

James_80 said:


> Are you on both apriprazole and lamotragine? That seems like a lot. I thought you would usually take just one or the other? Do you also take an antidepressant?


I'm off aripiprazole now. I currently use: lamotrigine. started naltrexone today, qeatiapine and amytriptiline.


----------



## James_80 (Feb 27, 2016)

KimSavage said:


> I'm off aripiprazole now. I currently use: lamotrigine. started naltrexone today, qeatiapine and amytriptiline.


Is that all just to treat depersonalization or is it for other illnesses too? It sounds like treatment for Bipolar


----------



## KimSavage (Mar 22, 2019)

James_80 said:


> Is that all just to treat depersonalization or is it for other illnesses too? It sounds like treatment for Bipolar


It's all for dpdr and my deep depression


----------



## James_80 (Feb 27, 2016)

KimSavage said:


> It's all for dpdr and my deep depression


Sorry to hear that. That's a lot of medication. I'm not on anything at the moment but perhaps I should be. I have grown to accept living in a weird, dark state of reality for various reasons. Next time I speak to my doctor, I will mention the atypical antipsychotic.


----------



## James_80 (Feb 27, 2016)

KimSavage said:


> It's all for dpdr and my deep depression


Sorry to hear that. That's a lot of medication. I'm not on anything at the moment but perhaps I should be. I have grown to accept living in a weird, dark state of reality for various reasons. Next time I speak to my doctor, I will mention the atypical antipsychotic.


----------



## KimSavage (Mar 22, 2019)

James_80 said:


> Sorry to hear that. That's a lot of medication. I'm not on anything at the moment but perhaps I should be. I have grown to accept living in a weird, dark state of reality for various reasons. Next time I speak to my doctor, I will mention the atypical antipsychotic.


Yes, you'd better get medication. It can help without doubt but you should be ready for long loop of medication. Needing to find what works for you the best. I mean, that's not damn normal to live like what've you described.


----------



## KimSavage (Mar 22, 2019)

Have Anybody tried Ziprasidone?


----------



## James_80 (Feb 27, 2016)

There seem to be a vast amount of antipsychotics out there. What do you think are the ones most likely to work for dp in low doses and which ones should be avoided?


----------



## Psyborg (Dec 23, 2018)

James_80 said:


> There seem to be a vast amount of antipsychotics out there. What do you think are the ones most likely to work for dp in low doses and which ones should be avoided?


I have tried only a few so I cant speak for all but I would say avoid injections such as paliperidon, Flupentixol etc . . I doubt there will be any benefit for dp but I am not sure of course

when I took Solian/Ampisulpride last year I felt better at the very moment I took it the first time . but my body didnt tolerate the drug so I stopped taking it after 2 weeks

sulpiride seems to help a little too right now as I said but then again I dont only have dp/dr but I really thought I am dead . I think I am a bit psychotic too and sulpiride helped me to make that dead feeling less

I also took Perazine/Taxilan for a while . it was okay too

I took Seroquel too in the past but I wasnt suffering from dp/dr back then so I cant say if it helps but seroquel will knock you out especially the first time you take it

if you want to try one I would say try amisulpride or sulpiride


----------



## James_80 (Feb 27, 2016)

Psyborg said:


> I have tried only a few so I cant speak for all but I would say avoid injections such as paliperidon, Flupentixol etc . . I doubt there will be any benefit for dp but I am not sure of course
> 
> when I took Solian/Ampisulpride last year I felt better at the very moment I took it the first time . but my body didnt tolerate the drug so I stopped taking it after 2 weeks
> 
> ...


What country are you in? I think sulpride has been discontinued in a few countries like the US and UK. I think it's available in Ireland. I wonder what drug would be most similar in mode of action.


----------



## Psyborg (Dec 23, 2018)

James_80 said:


> What country are you in? I think sulpride has been discontinued in a few countries like the US and UK. I think it's available in Ireland. I wonder what drug would be most similar in mode of action.


I live in germany

"mode of action" ? what does that mean ?


----------



## James_80 (Feb 27, 2016)

Psyborg said:


> I live in germany
> 
> "mode of action" ? what does that mean ?


It just means the effect on the system. The way it affects the brain and the symptoms it can treat.


----------



## Aridity (Jun 12, 2011)

I have been prescribed amisulpiride, my psych he urged very much on this medication to try. And said that this med could be promising. He said Sulpiride is more for vertigo etc. If this one doesn't do anything we will try Abilify after, and maybe add Buspiron to the mix. I will keep you guys updated.


----------



## Aridity (Jun 12, 2011)

Didn't take it yet, I am way to scared to insert anything in my body of which I don't know the outcome of or can't control. I hate myself.


----------



## James_80 (Feb 27, 2016)

I've been prescribed Olanzapine (aka Zyprexa) at a low dose. Planning to start taking it this weekend and will report back here to tell you all all how it goes.


----------



## zouzoux (Jul 9, 2018)

Hello James, antipsychotics work better in combination with SSRI. Are you planning to combine yours with any SSRI ?

On this combo I felt almost cured and I stopped cold turkey ( never do that ). Also it needs time to start feeling the effect and my the doc increased eventually my dose. ( Didn't stay on a low dose )


----------



## James_80 (Feb 27, 2016)

zouzoux said:


> Hello James, antipsychotics work better in combination with SSRI. Are you planning to combine yours with any SSRI ?
> 
> On this combo I felt almost cured and I stopped cold turkey ( never do that ). Also it needs time to start feeling the effect and my the doc increased eventually my dose. ( Didn't stay on a low dose )


Hi, I was going to try it on it's own for a few weeks. if i can tolerate the antipsychotic ok but feel like I need an antidepressant on top, then I'll probably add fluoxetine as that has helped in the past. I think the two are a common combination for bipolar so they are known to interact quite well. Hah, yeah going cold turkey is asking for trouble. Cheers for the advice


----------



## James_80 (Feb 27, 2016)

Is it a bad idea to start an atypical on it's own when you have depression as a symptom as well? I think the plan is to start with the atypical to bring the anxiety levels down and then start the ssri after about a month.


----------



## zouzoux (Jul 9, 2018)

Yes no worries about that I started first on anti psychotic and added the ssri 2 weeks later. It lifted my mood and It can even help with depression because atypical are also used to treat it. (first few days can inculde some side effects but they will pass )


----------



## eddy1886 (Oct 11, 2012)

James_80 said:


> Is it a bad idea to start an atypical on it's own when you have depression as a symptom as well? I think the plan is to start with the atypical to bring the anxiety levels down and then start the ssri after about a month.


Its better to do it this way round in my opinion...Atypical first to take the overwhelming power out of the DP, anxiety and obsessive thinking....Then SSRI to lift mood if thats also required....The Atypical might just do the job on its own and there might be no need for an SSRI...


----------



## James_80 (Feb 27, 2016)

Had my first dose of Olanzapine last night. Small dose, just 2.5mg but it's enough to have wiped me out completely today. Hopefully this side effect will ease up over the next few days.


----------



## eddy1886 (Oct 11, 2012)

James_80 said:


> Had my first dose of Olanzapine last night. Small dose, just 2.5mg but it's enough to have wiped me out completely today. Hopefully this side effect will ease up over the next few days.


Adjustment period...It should pass soon....


----------



## Aridity (Jun 12, 2011)

I quit, amisulpride after 2 weeks. I made me feel like shit. I do want to give it another go maybe in the future. But I think I rather start with an SSRI. And then add the atypical.


----------



## James_80 (Feb 27, 2016)

Aridity said:


> I quit, amisulpride after 2 weeks. I made me feel like shit. I do want to give it another go maybe in the future. But I think I rather start with an SSRI. And then add the atypical.


Maybe you could try a different one and see how you get on. I think I will quit this one if I still feel like crap in two or three weeks. I don't feel as bad today though so fingers crossed. I will add Fluoxetine (Prozac) 20mg if I feel I need an antidepressant after about a month.


----------



## eddy1886 (Oct 11, 2012)

James_80 said:


> Maybe you could try a different one and see how you get on. I think I will quit this one if I still feel like crap in two or three weeks. I don't feel as bad today though so fingers crossed. I will add Fluoxetine (Prozac) 20mg if I feel I need an antidepressant after about a month.


This is an excellent plan...............


----------



## James_80 (Feb 27, 2016)

Day 3 of Olanzapine 2.5mg: My dp/dr feels a little better today. But I also feel sluggish and irritable.


----------



## James_80 (Feb 27, 2016)

Side effects too troublesome so stopped taking it


----------

